#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Wat Phra Siratana Mahathat

## Chittychangchang

One of Thailand’s most spectacular Ayutthaya period temple ruins can be found in the town of Lopburi. The origin of this large temple complex named Wat Phrasrirattana Mahathat, dates back some 700 years, or before the period of the Ayutthaya Kingdom. This is evident from the Khmer style design of some of it Phrangs. Several additions & renovation took place during the Reigns of Chakkrapat and King Narai the Great, when Lopburi briefly became the second capital of the Ayutthaya Kingdom.

----------

